# [APP / VIDEO] Widget Picker



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

romanbb first exposed me to Widget Picker. Essentially, it is a must have app... it groups all of your like widgets together.

Here is a video:






You can find the app here: http://goo.gl/HlFnB


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Good find. At first it was seemingly stupid but sometimes its the little polishing effects things may have that are so rewarding. Installed expecting to not care but after first use widget menu was so clean and neat looking. Plus a ton I love it thanks for posting.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Cheers nice find







Always find this annoying xD


----------

